# Alarma C&K system 236



## shocky

Hola. Resulta que encontre una alarma de la marca C&K, modelo System 236 que hace añares que estaba guardad y no se el codigo.
Cuando la enciendo con todas sus cosas conectadas correctamente, la alarma ya esta armada, es decir ya esta activada y no hay manera de desactivarla.
Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de resetear la alarma a los valores de fabrica.
Si alguien tiene alguna idea sera bien venida.
Gracias a todos.
Saludos.


----------



## MaMu

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Resulta que encontre una alarma de la marca C&K, modelo System 236 que hace añares que estaba guardad y no se el codigo.
> Cuando la enciendo con todas sus cosas conectadas correctamente, la alarma ya esta armada, es decir ya esta activada y no hay manera de desactivarla.
> Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de resetear la alarma a los valores de fabrica.
> Si alguien tiene alguna idea sera bien venida.
> Gracias a todos.
> Saludos.



Seria muy bueno, si puedes desarmarla y sacarle una foto a los componentes que trae en la placa, muy util para poder orientarte.

Saludos.


----------



## gorallo

Hola, quizas llegue tarde pero por las dudas en www.manuales.monitoreo.com.ar estan los manuales de esta serie.
Gerardo


----------



## shocky

Muchas gracias gorallo. Me fue de gran utilidad.


----------



## dani81arg

hay una forma de resetear esta poderosa Alarma c y K

arriba a la derecha muy cerca del borde...mirandola de frente hay un lugar para puentear la placa.. solo estan los agujeritos....

se saca primero la alimentacion y luego se puentea, se da alimentacion y listo... sacan el puente y la cyk queda reseteada... espero les sirva.. saludos


----------

